# Used 521 vs New 720



## scotzz (Oct 9, 2012)

Considering to replace my old MTD SS with something better. There is a one-year-old 521 for sale at a decent price. I've read good thing about the 521 and I am wondering how it compares to the new 720. My primary need is for throwing distance................from what I've read the 521 is excellent............maybe better than the 720. Thoughts?


----------



## scotzz (Oct 9, 2012)

OK..........so they are both Honda's....................any input regarding performance of the two?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I would look for an HS621 instead which would be much more comparable to the 720. As far as what I've heard about the 720, I would stick with an HS621


----------



## scotzz (Oct 9, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> I would look for an HS621 instead which would be much more comparable to the 720. As far as what I've heard about the 720, I would stick with an HS621


 Is that because the 621 has commercial grade engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The Honda HS621 is not sold in the USA, but is available from Honda in Canada. The HS621 has been discontinued in the USA for 10+ years. All HS621 units have the commercial GX160 (160cc) engine, and are/were made in Japan. 

The new HS720 is sold in both the USA and Canada. All HS720 models are manufactured at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. This includes casting, machining, and assembly of the engine. All USA-spec HS720 models have the residential GC190 (190cc) engine.

Honda Canada offers two residential models of the HS720 that use the GC190, and one commercial model that uses the GS190 engine. The GS190 engine has a cast-iron cylinder sleeve, and upper ball-bearing on the crankshaft.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Honda Canada offers two residential models of the HS720 that use the GC190, and one commercial model that uses the GS190 engine. The GS190 engine has a cast-iron cylinder sleeve, and upper ball-bearing on the crankshaft.


How important are the improvements of the GS190 engine ?

Are the cast iron cylinder sleeve and ball bearing on the crankshaft a major improvement, or not so much ? What are the advantages of these improvements.

Thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the hs521 hasnt been made for a long time at least not in the us. whoevers selling it is lying. it is a great machine and is much better than the hs 520 or 720 in my opinion


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> How important are the improvements of the GS190 engine ?
> 
> Are the cast iron cylinder sleeve and ball bearing on the crankshaft a major improvement, or not so much ? What are the advantages of these improvements.


A cast-iron sleeved engine will usually have a longer life than a 100% aluminum engine. 

For a commercial operator, the cast-iron engine is a better choice, as they will be clearing dozens and dozens of locations every week, while a homeowner only has to do 1 or 2. Snow clearing performance is the same; the engine choice will be a factor. 

Note only Honda Canada offers a HS720 model with the GS190 commercial engine. All American Honda versions use the standard homeowner GC190 engine.


----------

